# Great place to Braai - Year End Function



## phanatik (8/10/15)

Hi Forumites,

I'm looking for a place where my colleagues can get together and braai or spitbraai.
We are looking at Picardi Rebel to supply the drinks, glasses and bar tenders, but we do not have a venue.

Any ideas?


----------



## korn1 (31/10/15)

Since I don't know the Western Cape I just did a google 

Maybe look at these spots :

http://www.capetownmagazine.com/braai-spots-cape-town

Edit :*Maiden’s Cove* sounds awesome


----------



## Wyvern (31/10/15)

Problem with most of the public places are no alcohol allowed. So check them all out. 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## korn1 (31/10/15)

Forgot about that part :/


----------

